# A different sort of equine art: Sumi-e



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

It's really good...but what are all the spots?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*using sumi to draw*

The spots are just part of the "action" feeling. YOu know, dust gets kicked up. I dunno. I had been drawing some appalousas, (got too much time on the "appalousas anyone" thread. I would load the brush with some ink and then kind of fling it at the paper. Very freeflowing. What you get, you'll never know.
The paper is a very poor quality paper used for Chinese students to practice their caligraphy on. It's all I had at the time.

I did some t-shirts in a similar style only using 3 colors of permanent crayons on white shirt. they sold promptly at a benefit auction. Wish I had taken a photo before they left me. I am very casual about stuff, **** near everything, including my artwork.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh I get it, it's really good work. Keep going.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow amazing! I love it!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

really pretty. i really do like it.


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, it's beautiful! I love it. But. I gotta ask. What is 'Sumi-e'? How does it work?


----------



## Keilee (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, I really like your style! Please post more.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi,
Sumi-e is Japanese ink and brush drawing. I have a stick of ink, and I mean literally a block of ink, that I grind on a stone to make the ink, watered down. In this case , it wasn't strong enough so I had to go back over it with pencil. Then I added some details with pencil and got kind of carried away there.
I like the way Sumi captures action and fluidity. It's a one shot deal. I lay down a line and cannot erase it. So, I have to kind of FEEL the horse's movement , then commit and go. I throw away lots of them, or I get a good one and then, "blob", I get a huge ink blot on it and it's ruined. It's very precarious , but sometimes I get surprising results and since it isn't a perfect likeness to any particular horse, we can all relate. It is " Horseness".


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*more Sumi (ink) drawings*


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

They are amazing! Very unique too.


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Amazing! I love how the lines don't have to be exact. That's annoying with horses, and not all of them look the same. But these are beautiful, and it does capture the movement well in the moving ones.


----------



## Adonai Ace (Jul 9, 2008)

They are awesome!


----------

